# End Tidal monitoring



## RobinKain (Mar 9, 2010)

The head of my ER wants to start billing for End Tidal C02 monitoring.  This will be done on mostly critical patients.  The nurses will be able to monitor the patient's oxygen saturation levels remotely.  Is anyone else billing seperatly for this and how are you coding it? Or would this be bundled with the critical care code?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2010)

*Bundled for provider*

For the physician using the critical care codes, this monitoring is global to 99291-99292.

Don't know if that is true for facility coding.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

